# Posso installare gentoo in 5 GB?

## firelinux

Ciao a tutti

Purtroppo per problemi di spazio, la mia partizione è grande solo 5 GB.

C'è la faccio ad installare gentoo in questa partizione?

Grazie per l'aiuto

Ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

forse a pelo... non tanto per la dimensione della root quanto per il fatto che durante la compilazione un po' di spazio è richiesto...

comunque dopo ogni emerge ti consiglio di cancellare la directory /usr/portage/distfiles (da me occupa da sola 1,3 giga )in modo da salvare quanto più spazio possibile.

questa è la mia:

```
Filesystem    Type Dimens. Usati Disp. Uso% Montato su

/dev/hda1 reiserfs    8,0G  4,2G  3,8G  53% /
```

magari usa -Os invece di -O2 o -O3 come opzioni di compilazione

(ti consiglio -Os -march i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer come cflags E BASTA! in questo modo dovresti ottenere gli eseguibili più piccoli possibile)

personalmente ti consiglio reiserfs che con opzioni di default salva più spazio per la root rispetto ad altri filesystem. 

dice che smanettando con le varie impostazioni dei fs si riesca a raggiungere risultati altrettanto validi in termini di spazio ma sinceramente non so come fare.

----------

## firelinux

Grazie per l'immediata risposta

comunque ho deciso di allargare la partizione a 7GB

Siccome sto da windows.  :Embarassed: 

Posso usare Partition Magic 8, per ridimensinare la partizone di windows e 

allargare quella di gentoo (logica) senza fare danni?

Grazie

Ciao

----------

## Ic3M4n

per le partizioni non puoi avere la certezza che non subiscano danni. comunque se non metti doc e cose del genere (cerca nodoc nel forum) puoi salvare un po' di spazio. logicamente al costo di dovertela cercare in internet.

----------

## danielinux

 *firelinux wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Purtroppo per problemi di spazio, la mia partizione è grande solo 5 GB.
> 
> C'è la faccio ad installare gentoo in questa partizione?
> ...

 

Io direi che dipende da ciò che vuoi fare con il tuo pinguino..

Penso che in 5 GB ci puoi stare comodo se non compili grossi pacchetti come kde e gnome, per altri tipi di pacchetti non ci sono problemi.

----------

## Kernel78

Io in 7 Gb ho installato KDE con tutti i pacchetti, openoffice (compilandolo) e diversa altra roba e ho ancora un paio di gb liberi...

----------

## Scen

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Io in 7 Gb ho installato KDE con tutti i pacchetti, openoffice (compilandolo) e diversa altra roba e ho ancora un paio di gb liberi...

 

 :Shocked: 

Come hai fatto a COMPILARE openoffice con quel disco (poco) capiente?  :Razz:  Io tempo che fu ho tentato con una /var/tmp da svariati Giga ma non mi è andata bene!  :Confused: 

----------

## danielinux

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Io in 7 Gb ho installato KDE con tutti i pacchetti, openoffice (compilandolo) e diversa altra roba e ho ancora un paio di gb liberi...

 

Hai un paio di Gb liberi dopo aver eliminato i relativi file temporanei & src, giusto?

----------

## Kernel78

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Io in 7 Gb ho installato KDE con tutti i pacchetti, openoffice (compilandolo) e diversa altra roba e ho ancora un paio di gb liberi... 
> 
> Come hai fatto a COMPILARE openoffice con quel poco spazio libero? Io tempo che fu ho tentato con una /var/tmp da svariati Giga ma non mi è andata bene! 

 

Ho compilato in ram+swap  :Wink: 

 *danielinux wrote:*   

> Hai un paio di Gb liberi dopo aver eliminato i relativi file temporanei, giusto?

 

Compilo in ram quindi i file temporanei non devo nemmeno cancellarli e uso il tip per tenere il portage ristretto in 30 mb, tengo i distfile per massimo un mese con tmpwatch e ogni notte lancio anche un 

```
eclean-dist -d
```

----------

## Luca89

Se puoi appoggiarti ad un altro pc gentoo che fornisce distfiles e /usr/portage puoi arrivare ad una cosa del genere:

```
/dev/hda3             3,3G  2,2G  1,2G  67% /
```

Con gnome, firefox, openoffice e thunderbird. Come filesystem ho xfs.

----------

## federico

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Io in 7 Gb ho installato KDE con tutti i pacchetti, openoffice (compilandolo) e diversa altra roba e ho ancora un paio di gb liberi... 
> 
> Come hai fatto a COMPILARE openoffice con quel disco (poco) capiente?  Io tempo che fu ho tentato con una /var/tmp da svariati Giga ma non mi è andata bene! 

 

Dovrebbero essere 2 i giga necessari alla compilazione di openoffice

----------

## Scen

Uhm, se non ricordo male mi sembrava di avere di avere circa 5-6 Giga di spazio in /var/tmp , ma la compilazione fallì per via del riempimento della partizione.

[mode masochismo=ON]

Quasi quasi stasera provo a lanciare la compilazione con le FEATURES "keeptemp" e "keepwork" e una /var/tmp di 10Gb, vediamo che succede  :Smile: 

[mode masochismo=OFF]

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Uhm, se non ricordo male mi sembrava di avere di avere circa 5-6 Giga di spazio in /var/tmp , ma la compilazione fallì per via del riempimento della partizione.
> 
> 

 

se non ricordo male a me aveva fatto poco più di 4 Gb ...

Anche se ormai da diverse release uso i binari, sul mio povero p3 più che lo spazio era il tempo richiesto a rendere l'operazione titanica  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## firelinux

 *Quote:*   

> Ho compilato in ram+swap

 

Come hai fatto ha compilare in ram+swap?

Ciao

----------

## Kernel78

 *firelinux wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ho compilato in ram+swap 
> 
> Come hai fatto ha compilare in ram+swap?
> 
> 

 

per prima cosa ho fatto una ricerca nel forum su compilare in ram  :Wink:  e poi ho seguito questa quida.

----------

## Peach

può sicuramente esserti d'aiuto su partizioni con spazio risicato l'uso di tmpwatch  :Wink: 

a buon rendere

----------

## Kernel78

 *Peach wrote:*   

> può sicuramente esserti d'aiuto su partizioni con spazio risicato l'uso di tmpwatch 
> 
> a buon rendere

 

è una delle cose che ho detto io qualche post fa  :Wink: 

----------

## bender86

 *danielinux wrote:*   

> Io direi che dipende da ciò che vuoi fare con il tuo pinguino..
> 
> Penso che in 5 GB ci puoi stare comodo se non compili grossi pacchetti come kde e gnome, per altri tipi di pacchetti non ci sono problemi.

 

Kde si compila con una /var di 500 Mega (eccetto forse kde-i18n). Probabilmente bastano altri 200 Mega per / e 1 o 2 Giga per /usr (e /home separata, mi sembra ovvio), quindi 5 Giga mi sembrano un'enormità (cioè vanno benissimo).

----------

